# Working out after food poisoning



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2005)

Saturday night at 4:00am (sunday morning) I woke up and began to puke once an hour all the way into the day.  I pissed outta my ass when the puking was over and ALL my muscles were weak.  I was extremly tired and fatigued.  I stayed in bed all day.  The next day, Monday, I was having cramps and some muscles were sore, but my appetite hadnt returned.  Though I felt TONS better, I still felt sick.  Next day, I still felt gassy only no farts or burps, god damnit.  And NO appetite.  And this started to make me wonder.  That ngiht I finally felt hunger, but I got full much quicker than I normally would.  WHY?

Today, now Wednesday, I am still fucking gassy!  I wish to god I could fart this all out, but NOPE.  And the hunger is gone again.  I am still trying to eat normally, but when you feel full, you just cant.

Has ANYONE been through this?  And if so, how long did this shit pass, because I want to start going back to the gym, but without getting calories in me, I feel Id be useless.

This sucks BIG fucking time.


----------



## squanto (Nov 16, 2005)

you got full quicker because your stomache shrank, due to you not eating. i find when i'm sick the best thing to eat is fruit, every couple hours, beacause I really can't keep anything else down. toast and jelly is good too. it's important to eat something if you can, though.

it will pass, just do what you can to heal up, and you'll be back in the gym in no time.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 16, 2005)

Here's my story.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52662


----------



## Tough Old Man (Nov 16, 2005)

Can't help you as I've never have F/P after 53 years on planet earth


----------



## AKIRA (Nov 16, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Here's my story.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52662




So how long were you out of the gym?  Or how long did it take for the ass piss to go away and normal functioning return?

This is my 2nd time with F.P.


----------



## largepkg (Nov 17, 2005)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> So how long were you out of the gym?  Or how long did it take for the ass piss to go away and normal functioning return?
> 
> This is my 2nd time with F.P.



I treid to go back after 6 days. It wasn't pretty. I then waited another week.

It took a good 10 days for my gastro function to return to any kind of normal.


----------

